# A Perfect Circle



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

The old boy and myself should be off to France later in the Month if our respective 'quacks' give us the medical 'green lights'.No immediate plans apart from finding a little sun and warmth.Then towards Languedoc.

Whilst poking about on Amazon.com for some travel reading i found 'A Perfect Circle' by Susie Kelly.A Circumference of France in a 'Camper'with two dogs.I have ordered it (with about 20 others)so with the assistance of Charity Shops and Public Library sell offs i should just scrape through a couple of months wandering.

Thought others might be interested.

N


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sounds a very interesting book and a very interesting idea to do right around France. Oh how I wish I had the time to do just that. Even the Periphique seems enticing at this time of year


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thought I recognised the name. I read her Best Foot Forward not long ago in which she describes her journey on foot from La Rochelle to Lake Geneva. A very good read. 

Have a good trip - and may you never run out of reading matter !


G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Hope you have a safe & pleasant tour round - that book has taken my eye as well so I've just ordered a copy from Amazon & look forward to reading it these cold winter evenings. Have a good time.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I reckon you should get commission from Amazon and Susie Kelly Moondog. I've just ordered the Perfect Circle as well as the DVD of the Constant Gardener (another brilliant read) My excuse is it saves paying the postage on the book !  

G


----------

